# Como reemplazar condensadores 16 uf/450 v



## keko030 (Nov 24, 2012)

hola , quiero hacer un amplificador clon fender deluxe 5e3 , y no consigo los condensadores  de 16 uf/450 v , no soy electronico ,mi pregunta es , se puede reemplazar de alguna forma estos , sin que se vea modificado el sonido final??, es posible?? gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 24, 2012)

depende en parte del diagrama este colocado el capacitor,de cual etapa lo sacaste?


----------



## keko030 (Nov 25, 2012)

hola ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




no se en que  etapa trabajan , soy un aficionado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2012)

entonces sera cuestión de que pruebe  y que usted evalue si cambio o no el sonido ,,,mejor aun llevarlo a un tecnico que solucione el problema


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola.

Prueba 15uF ó (10uF + 3.3uF + 3.3uF en paralelo)
Busca valores que puestos en paralelo te den un valor cerca a 16uF
También puede usa dos de 33uF en serie (en voltaje de cada condensador a 300V o más).

Pero dices que eres aficionado, como ya tan sugerido, llevalo a un técnico.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

